# IRC Plus einrichten---> Bitte Hilfe!



## Bloodlord (6. Dezember 2003)

hallo,
hab IRC Plus eingerichtet, 
kann auf den server connecten...
aber habe keine ahnung wie ich mich mit dem server registrieren kann
also als admin anmelden habe mir die daten am Server auch eingestellt. Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Dezember 2003)

Nimm dir bitte beim Schreiben deines Beitrages etwas Zeit und achte auf deine Rechtschreibung, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Fehler, durchgehende Kleinschreibung und *mangelhafte Struktur erschweren den Lesefluss und das Verständnis*.

Bedenke bitte auch, dass nicht jeder User ein Internet-Experte ist und von daher Abkürzungen wie "", "plz", "asap", "imho" etc. nicht überall bekannt sind. Da wir sehr viele ausländische Besucher haben, solltest Du stets Deine Beiträge in Hochdeutsch schreiben und nicht in irgendwelche regionalen Dialekte verfallen. Aus dem gleichen Grund bitten wir unsere Mitglieder, in Beiträgen nicht aus Bequemlichkeit durchgängig klein zu schreiben, so wie es in privaten E-Mails oder in Chats üblich ist. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.

Beitrag bis zur Korrektur geschlossen.


----------

